# Kompatibilitätslüge bei Winmodem

## wulfkuhn

Mein Bruder hats mal wieder geschaft, hat sich ein Modem gekauft das sogar Linux-Treiber auf der CD hat.

Leider sind die anscheinend sehr beta und nix geht.

Im Linuxforum hab ich einen Eintrag von jemanden gelesen der das selbe Modem hat, der hat vom Support gesagt bekommen: "Die Linuxtreiber sind nur für die Cracks auf der CD, wir leisten hier keinen Support".

Grad geht ers umtauschen, also Problem gelöst.

Was mich interessieren würde:

Ist das normal das Hardwarehersteller so tun als würden ihre Geräte von Linux unterstützt oder ist typhoon eine Ausnahme?

----------

## razorbuzz

was für ein modem ist das denn?

extern oder intern?

wenn intern was sagt lspci -V ?

intern am notebook?

bitte etwas mehr info*s......

modem howto: gegoogelt...

http://www.linmodems.org/

http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/

http://de.geocities.com/fire_72002/winmodem.html

----------

## NueX

Ich glaube, er hat nun gar kein Problem mehr, weil er das Modem wieder zurückgegeben hat, oder?   :Wink: 

NueX

----------

## sirro

 *wulfkuhn wrote:*   

> Ist das normal das Hardwarehersteller so tun als würden ihre Geräte von Linux unterstützt oder ist typhoon eine Ausnahme?

 

Ich kenne das nur so, dass die Hersteller sich vor Linux-Treibern scheuen, weil sie dann dafür Support leisten müssten. Und in vielen Firmen fehlt dafür die Kompentenz.

Die unzähligen Distributionen tun ihr übriges...

Der andere Weg (Treiber draufpacken und nicht supporten) ist noch schlimmer als gar keine Treiber. Denn man verspricht etwas, das man kaum halten kann... Aber wenigsten kann man es umtauschen, da Kaufversprechen nicht eingehalten wurden...

----------

## wulfkuhn

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der andere Weg (Treiber draufpacken und nicht supporten) ist noch schlimmer als gar keine Treiber. Denn man verspricht etwas, das man kaum halten kann... Aber wenigsten kann man es umtauschen, da Kaufversprechen nicht eingehalten wurden...

 

Das seh ich genauso, zumal mein Bruder jetzt erstmal auf Linux schimpft.

Ich denke fast die kriegen Geld von MS dafür, dass die kaputte Linuxtreiber draufpacken.

----------

## MrTom

Das Problem sind eigentlich die Käufer.

Es muss immer alles billiger werden.

Und Hersteller reagieren natürlich auf den Markt.

Drucker bei denen an Hardware gespart wird und das meiste der Druckertreiber macht. Und auf der Verpackung steht:

Nur für Windows 2000/Windows XP.

Bei Modems ist das ja oft das gleiche...

Ein altes gutes ELSA-Modem an die Com angesteckt und es geht. Egal welches BS. Hauptsache der Stecker passt.

Bald bekommt man nur noch ein Kabel mit einem Netzteil geliefert und eine CD für Windows 2000/XP  :Wink: 

Hatte vor kurzen den Fall bei einem günstigen Farblaser. Da waren nicht mal Treiber für MAC dabei! Dachte immer Apples sind für Grafiker da. Grafiker wollen Farbdrucker... 

Aussage vom Support: Der Drucker geht nur unter Windows 2000 oder XP. Mit Apple funktioniert der Drucker nicht. Auch nicht mit Linux. Nur mit Windows!

Laut Google gibt es einen Treiber für Cups. Und Cups läuft unter Linux und MAC OS X. Was aber dem Hersteller egal ist. Der Drucker geht nur unter Windows!!!!!!! Natürlich war die Hotline kostenpflichtig.

Inzwischen schaue ich vor dem Kauf immer, ob die Teile auch auf was anderem als Windows laufen. Nicht beim Hersteller, sondern in den Newsgroups. Auch wenn ich oft diese Hardware dann nur für Windows brauche, so hat man aber doch ein bessere Gewissen  :Smile: 

Just my 2 cents

MrTom

----------

## wulfkuhn

@MrTom

Hat er ansatzweise tatsächlich getan, das die Treiber auf der CD waren war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf.

Er hat halt nicht so die Übung.

----------

## MrTom

@wulfkuhn

Das meine ich ja. Bis vor einiger Zeit bin ich auch auf solche Marketing-Gags reingefallen. Inzwischen schaue ich erst im Internet nach Anwenderberichten oder Problemen mit der Hardware. Ist schon sehr traurig! Hab zwar seit einigen Jahren keine Verpackung mehr von SUSE in der Hand gehabt, aber da stand ja schon fast die Bios-Version drauf, die dein Rechner haben sollte  :Wink:  So sollte es sein!

Die Hardware-Hersteller brauchen ja keine Treiber beilegen für Linux. Würde mich mehr auf einen Satz auf der Verpackung freuen wie z.B: 

Kein direkter Hersteller-Support für Linux. Funktion mit Linux möglich. Treiber und Informationen sind unter http://linuxblablba.com zu finden.

----------

## jay

Ich kaufe grundsätzlich nur Hardware, die auch unter Linux läuft, selbst wenn es in einen Win-Rechner eingestöpselt wird.  So kann ich die Geräte notfalls auch verwenden. Manchmal lohnt es sich ein paar Euro mehr zu investieren.

Beispiel Drucker: Postscriptfähige Drucker sind meistens teurer als ihre Krüppel-Windows-Treiber-Pendants. Aber dafür funktionieren sie immer und zwar nicht nur auf Linux sondern auch auf jedem Unix!

----------

## wulfkuhn

Nun, ich hab beim Umstieg auf Linux mein USB-Winmodem aus Kostengründen behalten, und bewiesen, dass wenn nur ein Proxiserver und 'ne Firewall installiert ist auch Windows 98 auf 'nem 200Mhz Rechner stabil und recht schnell laufen kann.  Schön wenn man jeglichen Computerschrott aufhebt.

----------

## amne

Ist mir auch schon passiert:

Bei der Suche nach einem mp3-Player bin ich auf den Pontis SP600 gestossen. Funktioniert auch unter Linux und wird via Firmwareupgrade auch irgendwann Ogg Vorbis abspielen können. Der Hinweis auf Ogg Vorbis ist inzwischen von der Website verschwunden (vermutlich haben sie es nicht geschafft) und das Ding funktioniert unter Linux nicht wirklich. Auf der Website gab es einen "Patch" (Eintragen des Players in ein .h File im Kernel, ab 2.4.20 oder so war er dann im Kernel drin wobei da glaube ich nicht das Engagement von Pontis dahinter war), danach sollte das Ding eigentlich als usb-storage-device funktionieren. Hat es auch, nur dauerte der Transfer von 256 MB ca. 40 Minuten. Laut Support ist das ein Problem der Kompatibilität der Speicherkarte. Hab mir daraufhin ein paar Karten ausgeborgt, keine war schneller. Zu allem Überdruss bekam ich dann auch noch mit ca. 1:10 beim Transfer eine Kernelpanic. Der Support erklärte mir, dass auf ihrem Testsystem das Problem nicht aufgetreten sei. Punkt.

Hab mir dann mangels Alternativen einen Cardreader gekauft und siehe da - 6 Minuten für 256MB und keine einzige Kernelpanic.

Was ich daraus gelernt habe: Ein Pinguin kann eine schöne Verzierung auf der Verpackung sein - mehr nicht.

----------

## Gekko

Ich kaufe mir aus o.g. Gründen nur Hardware die in diversen Foren als "linuxtauglich" eingestuft wurde. Sprich - Da wo HOWTO's existieren kann es nicht falsch sein zuzuschlagen. Das man mitunter dadurch nicht in den Genuss neuester Hardware kommt mag schon stimmen, aber wie gesagt mag ichs lieber komfortabel; schliesslich bin ich kein Hacker, der sich die Treiber selbst schreiben kann   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bei Druckern z.B. ist es immer gut wenn er Postscript Emu kann, dann hat man es z.B. echt leicht den funktionsfähig zu bekommen.

Ich persönlich zahle halt lieber etwas mehr Geld für Hardware, kann ich mir ja gottseidank auch leisten, weil ich genau  0,00 für Software ausgeben muss....

LG, Gekko

----------

## MrTom

Noch was zum dem Thema...

Gibt es eigentlich im Web eine Kompatibilitätsliste zu Hardware für Linux?

Meine jetzt nicht das ich Google nimm, das Forum oder bei Suse nachsehe.  

Ich suche was unabhängig von der Distribution oder halt gleich für Gentoo.

Mal grob so wie unter diesem Link die Tabelle ganz unten. Ist nun kein gutes Beispiel, ab so in die Richtung halt...

Das wäre doch was!  :Smile: 

Wenn da die gewünschte Hardware drin stehen würde, wüste man sofort was los ist. Noch ein Links zu einem HowTo wäre dann perfekt. Ansonsten kann man immer noch googeln oder was anderes kaufen.

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

nebenbei, der Pontis SP600 geht unter Linux. Jedenfalls habe ich keine Probleme auf meinen Rechern. Intel BX Chipsatz oder SiS740. Ich habe ledigich in die fstap noch sync zu den Mountoptionen hinzugefügt.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## amne

Hm, wie schnell lassen sich denn die Daten bei dir übertragen? Bei mir gings nämlich auch unter Windows extrem langsam und unzuverlässig. Sofern ich mein Kabel noch finde, test ichs vielleicht am Wochenende mit 2.4.25 und 2.6.3 wieder.

----------

## Empire

Zum Thema Hardware, wäre es nicht mal einen Versuch wert, eine Datenbank aufzustellen wo jeder seine Hardware und ein Läuft/Läuft nicht, evtl. noch URLs, Patches und so eintragen könnte? Ich glaube so bekommt man mehr zusammen wnn jeder etwas eintragen dürfte, weil die HW DBs die ich von grossen Distributoren kenne sind nicht die umfangreichsten, wobei ich die schon lange nimmer genutzt hab.

----------

## Altanos

Hab so ne Übertragungsrate von 200-300 k/Sec

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## toskala

naja, billiger kram eben.

ich kann mich da jay nur anschließen. prinzipiell kommt mir nur hardware ins haus die auch unter linux läuft und auf cd-aufdruck "rennt mit linux" geb ich in der regel nie was...

----------

## Inte

 *toskala wrote:*   

> prinzipiell kommt mir nur hardware ins haus die auch unter linux läuft und auf cd-aufdruck "rennt mit linux" geb ich in der regel nie was...

 Ich hab zwar in meinem ThinkPad auch ein WinModem (buähhh) das unter Linux läuft, aber wer ist denn heutzutage noch auf ein analoges Modem angewiesen? Das ist ja schon fast eklig!  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## awiesel

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ich hab zwar in meinem ThinkPad auch ein WinModem (buähhh) das unter Linux läuft, aber wer ist denn heutzutage noch auf ein analoges Modem angewiesen? Das ist ja schon fast eklig! 
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 

Ich, manchmal sogar noch mit Akustikkoppler!  :Very Happy:  Man hat halt nicht überall passende Buchsen und Nebenstellenanlagen sind auch manchmal nur zu sich selbst kompatibel.  :Sad:  Höre ich da die Frage nach dem Handy? Mal abgesehen davon, daß die in den meisten RZs eh ausgeschaltet sein müssen, hat man dort auch meist keinen Empfang, da im Keller oder einem Stahlbetonbau.

Es wird demächst bestimmt noch spassig, wenn sich keine RS232 und Parallelports mehr auf den Motherboards finden werden. Ich hoffe, dass die Hersteller von dem USB-Kram etwas offener werden, was die Progammierschnittstellen angeht.

----------

## -Craig-

Ich hab auch noch mehrere Akustikkoppler, die machen bis zu 33.000 Baud! Mein Handy schafft bloss 9600 Baud...Akustikkoppler ans Notebook, ab zur Telefonzelle...eMails abholen...das hab ich vor nem halben Jahr mal öfter gemacht, als ich umgezogen bin und zu hause noch kein Internet hatte!

Unter gentoo geht das aber nicht, weil ich auch nen Typhoon Modem hab...das läuft nicht unter Linux.

----------

## sarahb523

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Noch was zum dem Thema...
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich im Web eine Kompatibilitätsliste zu Hardware für Linux?
> 
> Meine jetzt nicht das ich Google nimm, das Forum oder bei Suse nachsehe.  
> ...

 

die suse hardware db ist ein guter anfang zum suchen.

http://hardwaredb.suse.de/?LANG=de_DE

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Altanos wrote:*   

> Hab so ne Übertragungsrate von 200-300 k/Sec
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Altanos

 

Mit deinem Pontis 600? Könntest du mal deinen Eintrag in der fstab posten? Plus Kernel? Und was du sonst noch so getan hast?

Bei mir läuft das Ding relativ langsam und eher schlecht....

Vielen Dank und Gruss Phlogiston

----------

## b0fh

Gibt es Neuigkeiten zu dem Pontis-Player? Wollte mir so einen eventuell mal zulegen, da er ja recht preiswert ist...

----------

## Phlogiston

mit dem low level USB transver driver läuft der eigentlich ohne Probleme.

----------

## b0fh

 *amne wrote:*   

> .. danach sollte das Ding eigentlich als usb-storage-device funktionieren. Hat es auch, nur dauerte der Transfer von 256 MB ca. 40 Minuten. Laut Support ist das ein Problem der Kompatibilität der Speicherkarte. Hab mir daraufhin ein paar Karten ausgeborgt, keine war schneller. Zu allem Überdruss bekam ich dann auch noch mit ca. 1:10 beim Transfer eine Kernelpanic. Der Support erklärte mir, dass auf ihrem Testsystem das Problem nicht aufgetreten sei. Punkt.
> 
> 

 

Ist bei mir ähnlich - mit kernel 2.6.9 braucht der Transfer bei einer Kingston 1GB Karte einfach ewig - die beiliegende 64MB Karte beschreibt sich dagegen verhältnismässig schnell... Kann mir jemand einen wirklich Linux-Kompatiblen Cardreader/Writer empfehlen?

----------

## amne

Ich habe mir nach dem Debakel seinerzeit einen relativ teuren Dazzle Cardreader gekauft, da ich den von einem Bekannten vorher intensiv testen konnte. Auf der Uni habe ich einen Billigstaler NoName (schwarz, Mediamarkt, 12 Euro glaub ich). Funktionieren eigentlich beide gut. Im Zweifelsfall beim Computerhändler mit Service kaufen, da kann mans dann zurückgeben.

----------

